# Opera related question! Help please :)



## OPERAGIRL (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I am new here. I have joined this forum to ask a question, although I am a great music lover so I may find myself coming back here for my own pleasure aswel 

Basically, whilst going through my bookcases looking for a cookery book I found too very old music books. On closer inspection I realised they were very old operas. 
One is called MARITANA and the other one is the famous CARMEN. 
Now, I have been reseaching as much as I can about these and I have worked out that both of the books are from the 1800's. I would say the late 1800's but honestly I havent a clue. 

Also, the man who owned them has written his name inside the book, he was called Reginald Brophy. I have also searched this name on the internet and have found a couple of things regarding music but nothing solid to tell me who he is.

Basically, I am wondering whether these opera's would be worth any money. The Carmen one especially, as I read as I was researching that Carmen was first published in the 1800's, ( I could be wrong as I am only going by an internet source there) and seeing as this book is also from the 1800's it may have been one of the very first copies published.

Sorry if I am posting this on the wrong forum. I just want to know more about the history of these two plays if anybody knows, as I am interested, and also if anybody knows if they would be worth any money, and if so how much they would be worth, if you could let me know, that would be great! 

I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

check with an area college music dept. and a head librarian. email your post to your state's universities music departments.

when you say 'book' do you mean the complete musical score? you could also search out the publisher, if still around, for more data.

perhaps you could search for a bizet museum with a website and send them your info/questions.

luck!
dj


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

OPERAGIRL said:


> Basically, I am wondering whether these opera's would be worth any money.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you


This is not the Antiques RoadShow. How do you expect people here to put monetary values on old bits of stuff you found in your Attic, especially when you describe it so vaguely with no details/dates etc? This place simply caters for exchanging views on mainly classical music (plus the odd bit of religion-bashing by jumped up pseudo intellectuals who are probably failed 3rd class philosophy students at best).


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

(plus the odd bit of religion-bashing by jumped up pseudo intellectuals who are probably failed 3rd class philosophy students at best)

 i plan to employ that phrase on a couple other forums.

opera girl did the right thing in asking a question here. if she researches as i urged, she will discover a few things...even if one of them is that we are all a bit ignorant.

dj


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

david johnson said:


> . . . opera girl did the right thing in asking a question here. if she researches as i urged, she will discover a few things...even if one of them is that we are all a bit ignorant. dj


Touché ...


----------



## OPERAGIRL (Sep 29, 2009)

David Johnson, Thank you for your reply  that is very helpful advice. I am going to do more research and find out some more information. 

Just to add, unfortunately there is little more information I can give about the books. They are both full music scores but they don't say any information about the dates published. Only information on the operas themselves. 

Andy Loochazee, I am sorry that you seem to find my question quite irrevelant. I do not see this forum at all like the antiques roadshow, if I was interested only in selling the books and finding out where I could get money for them then I would have looked up my local antique dealer. 
If you read my question in full, which I take it you did then you will see that I not only asked about the value of the operas I have found but also if anybody could tell me any more about the history of them as I am interested myself. As I mentioned, I am a great lover of music and am deeply passionate about it and although I admit I do know nothing about opera I would like to learn more as I do enjoy some classical music and I always love learning about new music styles. 

I suggest that in future if you find my questions to be so irrelevant and of little interest and if you have nothing helpful to say to me regarding any questions I might have, to not bother giving any reply.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Sorry I can't help....*

I wish I could offer you some advice but I would not know where to start to price such a thing.

Maybe an email to your local Symphony might provide some direction. Just have to get in the right circle of collectors.

Glad you stopped by to ask, you are always welcome here and I look forward to your posts!


----------



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

kg4fxg said:


> I wish I could offer you some advice but I would not know where to start to price such a thing.
> 
> Maybe an email to your local Symphony might provide some direction. Just have to get in the right circle of collectors.
> 
> Glad you stopped by to ask, you are always welcome here and I look forward to your posts!


Exactly, as I do suggest you the same as, it will be fine, to move to local Symphony as they will provide you with all the information that is benficial for you in every case.

As, this will be good to know about Opera, as I find Opera is the best western classical music form which includes some elements of Spoken theatre, some scenery and acting.

Some of my favourite opera is Phantom of the Opera that is Angel of Music and Music of the night.

Thanks!!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

nimmysnv said:


> Exactly, as I do suggest you the same as, it will be fine, to move to local Symphony as they will provide you with all the information that is benficial for you in every case.
> 
> As, this will be good to know about Opera, as I find Opera is the best western classical music form which includes some elements of Spoken theatre, some scenery and acting.
> 
> ...


this may be a fine line of departure to some, but a great line of difference to others.
most of us put 'phantom' within the broadway-style of musicals rather than actual opera.
regardless, it's great fun for me to hear phantom and watch the movie version!

dj


----------

